# Epson Scan 2 and cropping before scan?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am starting to prepare myself to jump into the 64 bit only Mac OS now that Adobe is starting to release updates that require Catalina or later. Working on a few small apps I use and one of them I use for scanning is Epson Scan. A simple yet powerful app that I use with my Epson V550. There is a 64 bit version available called Epson Scan 2. They have updated it and now I am trying to find similar functionality. One thing I used a lot with Epson Scan was cropping the image I actually wanted to scan in the preview. I cannot find anywhere to do this with Epson Scan 2. Anyone familiar with the app and know how I can achieve this? With Epson Scan I would simply drag a box and adjust as needed over the scan image area. 

Thanks!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

wonderings said:


> I cannot find anywhere to do this with Epson Scan 2. Anyone familiar with the app and know how I can achieve this?


I am sorry I don't use the Epson software and don't really know the answer but maybe this would help and their suggestion to reinstall the software.

Maybe one should remove the previous software before reinstalling the latest one:





faq-0000cf7-macos_11 | SPT_BIGSUR-NS | macOS 11 Big Sur Support | s0 | Epson Canada







epson.ca





Do you get any preview adjustment options if you use Image Capture.app with your scanner???

Do you get the options they show you in this set of instructions:


Scanning in Epson Scan 2




- Patrick
=======


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

pm-r said:


> I am sorry I don't use the Epson software and don't really know the answer but maybe this would help and their suggestion to reinstall the software.
> 
> Maybe one should remove the previous software before reinstalling the latest one:
> 
> ...


It is a first time installation so not sure reinstalling would fix anything that does not work after the first install. The app works and scans, just does not let me do some things I could do in the older version. I would show a screen shot but I have it all disconnected at the moment to save desk space as it only gets used once and a while. Basic function in the old software. I would run the app, it would load a preview of what is on the scanner bed. In that preview I could crop/draw a box over what I want it to scan. It would only scan what I had selected in preview. I can't find any option in Epson Scan 2. I am thinking they have just dropped this feature and tried to make the app look prettier while losing some functionality.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

wonderings said:


> It is a first time installation so not sure reinstalling would fix anything that does not work after the first install.


It would not hurt to try doing a reinstall and is often a method used when certain features may not be showing.

I could not find a proper video all of their software that would normally show the standard method of using dotted dancing hands to set the scanning area. Maybe they are using something different or maybe there is an auto capture auction.

If nothing else, you should be able to use the software to get a full scan, and then use Previeww.app if necessary to resize a selected capture area and save it.

Also have I look to see if the Epson V550 scanner shows up in Preview.app and/or Image Capture.app in case it works better for you than the Epson scan software.

EDIT:
This hopefully is old news that has been implrved:
"The new device comes with 10.15 Catalina and (sadly) his Epson Perfection V500 scanner *is not fully supported*. ..."





Catalina and Epson V500: Epson Scan alternatives: Mac Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


Expert news, reviews and videos of the latest digital cameras, lenses, accessories, and phones. Get answers to your questions in our photography forums.




www.dpreview.com





Apparently some Epsom extension is available to allow the Epson V550 scanner to work with some Mac OS apps such as *Image Capture.app*...

- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

BTW: have you double-checked that you are using the recommended Epsom scanning software for the Mac OS version you are using???





SPT_B11B210201 | Epson Perfection V550 Photo | Perfection Series | Scanners | Support | Epson Canada







epson.ca





Also, is there really any good worthwhile reasons to update to Adobe's latest apps and to go 64-bit only???

And I assume that Epsom's scanning software is probably already 64-bit.

Just because some software is "new and improved" doesn't necessarily mean it works better if at all has been my experience.

Various scanners and scanning software has to be almost the worst supported in the Mac world especially for the last several years. Years ago, the phrase *it just work*s actually usually always worked when using a Mac. That doesn't always seem to be the case anymore, unfortunately. 😔


- Patrick
=======


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

pm-r said:


> BTW: have you double-checked that you are using the recommended Epsom scanning software for the Mac OS version you are using???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will need to update eventually as we do go native InDesign files from time to time. The Epson software I use now is 32 bit which is why I am looking at the latest update that is 64 bit. The software is not missing anything, I just can’t find the tools that were in the old version. I am guessing it is just not there, I know I can crop in photoshop or preview after the scan is not, just used to a certain workflow and faster scans when it is only scanning a select area and not the entire scanner bed.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

wonderings said:


> The software is not missing anything, I just can’t find the tools that were in the old version. I am guessing it is just not there,


Aren't those rather opposing comments...???

If the software is not missing anything, then I guess all you have to do is find it.

And I'm sorry but I can't help with that...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I've recently started with Epson Scan 2. I found that the cursor became a cropping tool, a small plus sign, straight off when I hovered over the preview scan pane. Functions identically to the old Epson Scan in that regard.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I've recently started with Epson Scan 2. I found that the cursor became a cropping tool, a small plus sign, straight off when I hovered over the preview scan pane. Functions identically to the old Epson Scan in that regard.


I will check again when I have time to plug in the scanner. Seems like it would be a real step back to remove such a simple but helpful tool


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Aren't those rather opposing comments...???
> 
> If the software is not missing anything, then I guess all you have to do is find it.
> 
> ...


I meant I was not thinking it was a glitch in the software, it is probably operating exactly as it was intended to, just not how I want it to.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Ok the software is doing something weird and I cannot find options to change it. Seems like it is doing some sort of auto image detecting. I put in an 8.5 x 11 page with 2 black boxes on it. It has broken it down to 2 images to scan and does not just give me a full view of the entire page. Not sure if there is some limitation with my scanner now and this software. This is like a dumbed down version to what I use now. First image is the new software Epson Scan 2. Second image is what I was using and has way more options. Advanced settings are just colour settings in Epson Scan 2.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Going further into the Epson website for my scanner I found they offered for free scanning software called SilverFast 8. Had to enter my serial number for my scanner to get it but after install this software functions closer to what I am used to with the original Epson Scan app. Not as nice in terms of UI, but looks like there are way more options and features in SilverFast and it is 64 bit so will work with Catalina once I look into the software for my snapscan document scanner.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

As long as the checkbox is checked next to "Thumbnail", you will have the non-typical behaviour. Uncheck it and things will return to what you're familiar with.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

wonderings said:


> Not as nice in terms of UI, but looks like there are way more options and features in SilverFast and it is 64 bit so will work with Catalina once I look into the software for my snapscan document scanner.


If MF's suggestions don't help and if you want to check and see if there is something even better, maybe download a trial use of VueScan.app and see if it might work better for your use:








VueScan Scanner Software for macOS, Windows 10, and Linux


VueScan is the easiest way to get your scanner working on macOS, Windows 10 and more. VueScan includes a driver for your scanner even though it isn't support anymore.




www.hamrick.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Macfury said:


> As long as the checkbox is checked next to "Thumbnail", you will have the non-typical behaviour. Uncheck it and things will return to what you're familiar with.
> View attachment 94277


That checkmark does not function correctly for me, it won't uncheck. I am not going to bother fighting with the Epson Scan as it does seem like a simplified stripped back version of what I was using. The SilverFast 8 looks like it has everything I want and more and does not cost a thing. Not sure why Epson is giving it away for certain scanners, they sell it for $50 on the SilverFast website.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Just a promo bundle. My biggest beef is still the loss of TWAIN functionality. Does SilverFast offer that?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Just a promo bundle. My biggest beef is still the loss of TWAIN functionality. Does SilverFast offer that?


I am sure that I read that Apple was dropping any TWAIN support several years ago so one would have to use an older Mac and much older MacOS version software in order to use it.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Weirdly, even using the current software, TWAIN has kicked in from time to time—but I have no idea how!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Just a promo bundle. My biggest beef is still the loss of TWAIN functionality. Does SilverFast offer that?


Not sure, have only done a basic test scan. Have not used Twain in a very long time. Generally like to scan to tiff and take it from there in photoshop


----------



## unblocktheplanet (Feb 5, 2008)

Although I use Brother, not Epson, I've been doing a lot of scanning recently.

Saving as hi-res JPG or PDFs did weirdness to their size. Scanning to TIF seems to have fixed that.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I never take the lossy hit of saving to JPG. TIFF is best.



unblocktheplanet said:


> Although I use Brother, not Epson, I've been doing a lot of scanning recently.
> 
> Saving as hi-res JPG or PDFs did weirdness to their size. Scanning to TIF seems to have fixed that.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Macfury said:


> I never take the lossy hit of saving to JPG. TIFF is best.


Actually, I would suggest that the format used will depend on the use and size that will be most desirable, each can have their advantage but also may carry some disadvantages and how the file may get used:



mac best format to use when saving scans - Google Search




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I always save to TIFF or PSD for the raw scan. If you save to jpg first, any change—even cropping it—begins to degrade the image.


----------

